# Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*

					Der taiwanische Hersteller Cooler Master hat seine Seidon-Serie um die Kompakt-Wasserkühlung 120V ergänzt, welche mit einem Preis von knapp 39 Euro das Einsteiger-Segment bedienen soll. Gekühlt wird das Wasser dabei von einem 120-mm-Radiator, der von Haus aus mit einem entsprechenden PWM-Lüfter bestückt ist.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*


----------



## azzih (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*

Hhaha sowas sinnloses. Soll der Sinn von ner Wasserkühlung nicht der schnellere Wärmeabtransport und die größere Kühlfläche eines Radiators sein? Was bringt mir dann sowas, wo der Radiator kleiner ist als ein Durchschnitts-Luftkühler und dazu dessen Lüfter fast sogar noch mehr dreht? Kann man sich dann wohl gleich sparen...

Heute sind Wasserkühlungen imo sowieso überflüssiger denn je. Die meisten CPUs erzeugen so wenig Abwärme, das man diese  locker mit normalen Lufterkühler in den Griff bekommt, die dazu auch meist noch unhörbar sind und um ein zigfaches billiger sind. Dazu werden bei Wasserkühlungen mit jedem Upgrade der CPU und GPU immense Kosten für neue Kühler fällig, während man Luftkühler meist auch für die neuen Sockel direkt wiederverwenden kann dank Befestigungen an der Rückplatte.


----------



## BennoWendt (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*

... Ist so eine Wasserkühlung jetzt ein Upgrade im Vergleich zu einem standard-Lüftkühler -sprich leiser, kühler- oder nicht?
Hätte Lust so eine Kühlung mal zu testen, aber habe schon einige Tests gelesen, wo die Punpe scheinbar lauter war als ein halbwegs leiser Lüfter...
Warscheinlich muss erst noch etwas Ingenieursarbeit geleistet werden, bis diese zu einer lohnenswerten Alternative werden...


----------



## cubbi223 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*

Nutze die Corsair H100i und die standard Lüfter sind mega laut


----------



## locojens (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*



azzih schrieb:


> Hhaha sowas sinnloses. ...


Also dem ist echt Nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 

Ich habe einen DARK ROCK ADVANCED C1 im Rechner und eine ASUS DCUII Grafikkarte, die 2 zusammen sind sicher selbst beim Spielen leiser als dieses ... ich sage mal Ding.


----------



## criss vaughn (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*

Es gibt genau zwei Wege für eine Wakü: Entweder richtig oder gar nicht^^


----------



## beren2707 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*

Also wenn schon eine ELC120 Probleme hat, gegen einen ~35-40€ Luftkühler anzukommen (wenn man Lautstärke und Kühlleistung in Relation setzt), dann muss man mMn doch sehr starke Bedenken haben, ob dieses Produkt nicht seine Lüfterdrehzahl ausreizen muss (immerhin 2.400 U/Min.), um überhaupt mit einem vergleichbar teuren Luftkühler (bei ~1.000 U/Min.) mithalten zu können.


----------



## Pu244 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*

Es ist ja seit einiger Zeit eine Regel das billige Waküs etwa  dort beginnen wo teure Luftkühlungen aufhören, sowohl preislich als auch Kühlleistungsmäßig. Ich persönlich bin auf einen Test gespannt, besonders da mein Nofan CR-95 mich enttäuscht hat und ich wohl irgendwann etwas neues brauche und meinen i7 3770 (ohne K) dann doch etwas übertakten möchte.


----------



## jamie (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*

 Glaube nicht, dass die zu dem Preis was vernünftiges auf die Beine stellen können. Das schaffen sie ja selbst bei den teureren nicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*



BennoWendt schrieb:


> ... Ist so eine Wasserkühlung jetzt ein Upgrade im Vergleich zu einem standard-Lüftkühler -sprich leiser, kühler- oder nicht?
> Hätte Lust so eine Kühlung mal zu testen, aber habe schon einige Tests gelesen, wo die Punpe scheinbar lauter war als ein halbwegs leiser Lüfter...
> Warscheinlich muss erst noch etwas Ingenieursarbeit geleistet werden, bis diese zu einer lohnenswerten Alternative werden...



AIO-Wasserkühlungen machen in Mini-ITX Gehäusen Sinn, wo es primär darum geht die erwärmte Lüft nicht in das Gehäuse abzugeben und bei  Prozessoren mit einer hohen Abwärme wie einem FX-9590/FX-9370 oder einem übertakteten 4930K/4960X. Im letztgenannten Einsatzbereich schlägt z.B. eine Corsair H110 oder H100i jeden Luftkühler in den Punkten Lautstärke und Kühlleistung. 

Die Lautstärke der Pumpen wurde mit den aktuellen Modellen deutlich verbessert. Modelle wie die Corsair H110/H100i, Kraken X60/X40 oder die Seidon 120M sind laut der PCGH Ausgaben 05/2013 und 11/2013 mit 0,2 und 0,1 Sone sehr leise. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind aber imo nur bei Modellen mit Dual Radiator sinnvoll/leise einsetzbar. So erreichen die Lüfter der H110 nur 0,7 Sone bei einer reduzierten Drehzahl von 50% und die Kühlleistung verschlechtert sich nur um 4°C (i7 2600K bei 1,2V, PCGH 05/2013).

Die im Artikel vorgestellte 120V ist der 120M sehr ähnlich, d.h. die Pumpenlautstärke könnte wie bei der 120M auch bei 0,1 Sone liegen. Den Lüfter würde ich an deiner Stelle aber austauschen.


----------



## sven842 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*

Bei einen System das ich fertig gemacht habe war so eine komplett wakü drauf.
Pumpe hörte man kaum aber der Lüfter war grausam u. die Temperaturen eine Katastrophe!
Nachdem den Lüfter gegen 2 ander tauschte wars kühl u. Leise!
Generell würde die CM aber gerne mal testen"


----------



## okeanos7 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*

als der aufsatz für die cpu geht mal garnicht. des sieht so hässlig aus...

pures plastik


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Seidon 120V: Einsteiger-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung ab 39 Euro gelistet*



BennoWendt schrieb:


> ... Ist so eine Wasserkühlung jetzt ein Upgrade im Vergleich zu einem standard-Lüftkühler -sprich leiser, kühler- oder nicht?
> Hätte Lust so eine Kühlung mal zu testen, aber habe schon einige Tests gelesen, wo die Punpe scheinbar lauter war als ein halbwegs leiser Lüfter...


 
Der aktuellen (oder wars die letzte?  ) PCGH zu Folge macht man Fortschritte bei den Pumpen und viele Produkte scheinen mittlerweile bei <0,2 Sone Luftschall zu liegen, welche bei Luftkühlung spätestens dann erreicht werden, wenn noch eine Grafikkarte im System werkelt. Weiterhin problematisch sind die Vibrationen, die bei Montage auf dem Mainboard (was sich nicht ganz vermeiden lässt  ) wohl für deutlich mehr Lärm sorgen. Im Vergleich zu "Standard"-Luftkühlern können sie bei mittleren Lautstärkeanforderungen trotzdem die bessere Leistung bieten, 120 mm AiO haben in der Vergangenheit meist mit 140 mm High-End-Luftkühlern mithalten können (in jedem Fall bieten sie den Vorteil der besseren Luftführung). Bislang waren sie trotzdem nur für Leute interessant, denen der Platz für einen großen Luftkühler fehlte - aber bei 40 € könnte CM hier eine ganz neue Position besetzen:
Bei höheren Drehzahlen so stark wie die besten Luftkühler, aber billiger.


----------

